# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  التخمين

## ابن الكرار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

رحعت لكم بلعبة جديدة وهي ان تخمن شخصية ويـُسؤل عنها أسئلة يكون الجواب عنها ب، (نعم - لا) واللي اجاوب اخمن شخصية 

مثلا انا اخمن شخصية  
فتسألوني هل هو ذكر ؟ هل هو كبير الفي العمر ؟ ... الخ

وعند التخمين نقول نوع الشخصية 

مثلا : شخصية ساسية - شخصية كرتونية - شخصية ممثلة - شخصية عالمية .... الخ

طيب أنا بابدأ

خمنت ( - )
شخصية كرتونية

----------

ليلاس (04-02-2011)

----------


## ابن الكرار

ان كان ينبغي نقل الموضوع لاستراحة المنتدى فآمل نفله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نعم هناك افضل 
وحلو موضوعك عجبني 

هل هو صبي والا بنت :rolleyes:

----------


## ليلاس

*حلووة الفك ـــــــــــــــرهـ ..*

*كبير ~ صصصصغير .."*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  فكره حلوهـ وتليق بقسم الاستراحه ااكثر ...

...بدون ما ااخمن مادري ليش جا على باللي المحقق كونان!! خخخ 




*

----------


## ابن الكرار

> نعم هناك افضل 
> وحلو موضوعك عجبني 
> 
> هل هو صبي والا بنت



شكرا على المرور الكريم 

صبي

----------


## ابن الكرار

> *حلووة الفك ـــــــــــــــرهـ ..*
> 
> *كبير ~ صصصصغير .."*



مشكورة على المرور 
كبير

----------


## ابن الكرار

> *
>   فكره حلوهـ وتليق بقسم الاستراحه ااكثر ...
> 
> ...بدون ما ااخمن مادري ليش جا على باللي المحقق كونان!! خخخ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



هو شخصية موجودة في هذا الأنمي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المفتش ميجوري

----------


## ابن الكرار

> المفتش ميجوري



مع الأسف لا

حاولي مرة أخرى

----------


## ليلاس

*يمكن [.. توقو موري ..*

----------


## ابن الكرار

> *يمكن [.. توقو موري ..*



صح

موري كوجورو

دورش لكي تحمني شحصية

----------


## ليلاس

*التخمين ..(2 ) ..*

*ششخصصية كرتونيــــــــــه .."*

----------


## ابن الكرار

هل هو ذكر 
هل هو شخصية من مؤلفات اليابانيين
هل هو كبير

----------


## ليلاس

*لا أخووي .. أنثى ..*

*صغيرة العمر ..*

----------


## ابن الكرار

هل هو من الكراتينات القديمة ؟
أم الحديثة ؟
هل الشخصية موجودة في مسلسل المحقق كونان ؟
أم ناروتو ؟

اتمنى ان يكون الجواب بنعم او لا حتى تكون اللعبة اكثر متعة

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تسلم اخوي على الموضوع*
*وسيتم نقلة لقسم استراحة المنتدى*
*ربي يعطيك العافية*
*تحياتي لك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بما انها انثى وصغيرة 
يمكن اتكون هايدي

----------


## ليلاس

*من الكرتونآت القديمة ..*

*مو في نآروتو و كونآآن..*

----------


## ليلاس

*لا عفآف .. مو هآيدي ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب عندها ام وابو ؟

----------


## ابن الكرار

سالي ... ؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

البطلة والا شخصية في المسلسل؟

----------


## ليلاس

* مرحبآ ..*

*جوآبك صحيح أخوي {.. ابن الكرآر ..*

*سسسآلي ..}*

----------


## ابن الكرار

خمنت ( - )

شخصية كرتونية كذلك

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

قديمة ام جديدة؟؟

صبي لما بنت؟؟

صغير لو كبير؟؟

مع اني احس ليدي اوسكار..

----------


## ابن الكرار

> قديمة ام جديدة؟؟
> قديمة
> صبي لما بنت؟؟
>  صبي
> صغير لو كبير؟؟
>  في المدرسة
> مع اني احس ليدي اوسكار..
> لا



حظا طيبا

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يمكن ريمي...

لالالا..

اقصد رامي نصف بطل

----------


## ابن الكرار

> يمكن ريمي...
> 
> لالالا..
> 
> اقصد رامي نصف بطل



 لا
وليس من هذا المسلسل

هو أفضل صديق لبطل المسلسل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امممممممم يمكن عمر صديق كابتن ماجد

----------


## ابن الكرار

> امممممممم يمكن عمر صديق كابتن ماجد



هو في نفس هذا المسلسل 

لكن ليس عمر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياسين

----------


## ابن الكرار

> ياسين



أجل هو ياسين 

دورك أختي عفاف

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-17-2011)

----------


## ابن الكرار

*ننتـــظر الأخــــت عــــفـاف الهـدى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امممممممممممممم عذرا عالتأخير اولا 
ومن شروط المسابقة انواع من الشخصيات مو بس كارتونية 
واني اخترت بس مو شخصية كارتونية 
انتو اسئلوا واني اجيبكم بنعم والا 
بانتظاركم :rolleyes:

----------


## ابن الكرار

هل هي شخصية حقيقية 
هل هي شخصية خيالية
هل هي شخصية اجتماعية
هل هي شخصية سياسية
هل هي عضو في المنتدى
هل هو ذكر 
هل هو أنثى

عذرا على الاطالة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*هل هي شخصية حقيقية 
بالتأكيد
هل هي شخصية خيالية
لا
هل هي شخصية اجتماعية
نعم
هل هي شخصية سياسية
نعم 
هل هي عضو في المنتدى
لا
هل هو ذكر 
نعم
هل هو أنثى
لا
عذرا على الاطالة
العفو*

----------


## ابن الكرار

هل هو عالم في أحد العلوم 
هل هو مرجع يرجع اليه الناس
هل هو ملك احد الدول 
هل هو وزير احد الدول

يبدو أننا لوحدنا في هذه اللعبة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*كلامك صحيح 
شكلنا لحالنا

كل اسئلتك اجابتها ب
تقريبا*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شكلي بحط اسماء 

يمكن السيد حسن نصر الله.. 

او السيد القائد

الله يحفظهم

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-27-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اجابه صحيحة* 
*السيد حسن نصر الله* 
*الله يحفظه* 
*يلا اعطينا شي انخمنه*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (04-27-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

امممم

طيب اخترت.. شخصية واقعية... 

انتظر تفاعلكم...

----------


## ابن الكرار

هل هو ذكر ؟
هل هو شخصية ساسية ؟
............ اجتماعية ؟
............ دينية ؟
............ رياضية ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هل هو عربي 
انجليزي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هو ذكر... شخصية دينية... عربي....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*خطيب*
*مرجع* 
*رادود*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

خطيب....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن السيد جاسم الطويرجاوي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

نو... لا..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عراقي 
سعودي 
بحريني 

اممممممممممممممممم
يمكن يكون السيد محمد الصافي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا اهو سعودي..<< خلاص معروف

----------


## زهرة الريف

يمكن ايكون 
ملا سعيد المعاتيق
او سيد منير الخباز

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (05-04-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اممممممممم الشيخ مصطفى الموسى 
والا 

الملا عبد الحميد الغمغام

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (05-04-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

زهرة الريف تخمين صحيح... 
ملا سعيد المعاتيق...

عفاف محاولة رائعة يعطيج العافية..<< بس الغمغام ما اعرفه اول مرة اسمع اسمه يبيلي ادور عليه..

زهورة دورج تختاري..

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اخترت ....  شخصيه كرتونيه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

قديمة لو جديدة..؟؟

ولد لو بنت؟؟

----------


## زهرة الريف

قديمة لو جديدة..؟؟

جديد ..

ولد لو بنت؟؟   ولد ...

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

كبير لو صغير..؟؟

خو كراتين هالايام كلهه عنف..<< وما اتابعهم اصلا..

----------


## زهرة الريف

كبير لو صغير ..؟

صغير ...

----------


## ابن الكرار

هل هو يباني ؟
هل هو امريكي ؟

هل تتحدث عن لعب كرة ؟
             أو مغامرات ؟
            أو سيارات ؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

راح احط اسم يكولونه لي السباب..

بن تن..<< كأنهم يكولونه هلون

----------


## زهرة الريف

لا...لا
موهذا وحد تاني....

----------


## ابن الكرار

هل هو يباني ؟
هل هو امريكي ؟

هل تتحدث عن لعب كرة ؟
أو مغامرات ؟
أو سيارات ؟أختي ما جاوبتي على الأسئلة

----------


## زهرة الريف

هل هو ياباني ؟
 نعم
هل هو امريكي ؟
  لا
هل تتحدث عن لعب كرة ؟
  لا
أو مغامرات ؟
   نعم
أو سيارات ؟
   لا

----------


## ابن الكرار

ممكن اكون عدنان

او ناروتو

او كونان

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ممكن اكون عدنان
لا
او ناروتو
لا
او كونان    
 لا
نسهلها شوي هو ولد مسافر وعنده ثلاثة اصدقاء*

----------


## ابن الكرار

امممم

ممكن يكون ........... سندباد

----------


## زهرة الريف

ممكن يكون ........... سندباد ؟؟  

لا  

مو قديم ..  جديد  :witless:

----------


## ابن الكرار

هل يحطوه في قناة سبيستون ؟

أو الجزيرة للأطفال ؟

أو mbc3 ؟

----------


## زهرة الريف

هل يحطوه في قناة سبيستون ؟
نعم
أو الجزيرة للأطفال ؟
لا
أو mbc3 ؟
لا

----------


## ابن الكرار

ممكن يكون روميو 

طيب خلينا نتعمق
هل لون شعره أسود ؟

أو أشقر ؟

أو أحمر ؟

هل هو طويل القامة ؟

هل هو بدين ؟

هل هو مرح - فكاهي ؟

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ممكن يكون روميو 
لا
طيب خلينا نتعمق

هل لون شعره أسود ؟
نعم
أو أشقر ؟
لا
أو أحمر ؟
لا
هل هو طويل القامة ؟
قصير
هل هو بدين ؟
لا
هل هو مرح - فكاهي ؟  
نعم *

----------


## ابن الكرار

قون اللي في القناصكل الاجوبه تقول هو

----------

زهرة الريف (09-07-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*قون اللي في القناص كل الاجوبه تقول هو   


" اجابه صحيحة هو قون الي  في القناص 	"


*

----------


## ابن الكرار

انا كنت متوقعنه من البدايه 

طيب أتمنى يكون فيه تفاعل

شخصية كرتونيه

----------


## زهرة الريف

*طيب ..

هل هو ولد .. بنت ؟؟

قديم .. جديد ؟؟

*

----------


## ابن الكرار

هل هو ولد .. بنت ؟؟
*ولد*
قديم .. جديد ؟؟
*مو قديم واجد*

----------


## hassan1411

مغامرت لو كوميدي لو اكشن

----------


## زهرة الريف

طيب 
عنده اب .. ام ..اخوه؟؟

في المدرسه ..او يعمل ؟؟

فقير .. غني ..مشرد؟؟

----------


## ابن الكرار

اهلا بك بيننا

ليس مغامرات

فيه نوع من الكوميديا

ليس  اكشن

----------


## ابن الكرار

ليس عنده اب ولا اخوه

في المدرسة

كان مشرد ومن ثم اصبح مستقيما

----------


## زهرة الريف

*هو ولد كبير..صغير ؟؟

عنده اصدقاء ؟

هل هو احد من "عهد الاصدقاء "؟*

----------


## ابن الكرار

> *هو ولد كبير..صغير ؟؟ كبير
> 
> عنده اصدقاء ؟
> نعم
> هل هو احد من "عهد الاصدقاء  "؟ لا*



............

----------


## زهرة الريف

*يمكن "هاك "الي في توم سوير ..

*

----------


## hassan1411

*


عنده حيوان كله معاه ؟

*

----------


## ابن الكرار

> *يمكن "هاك "الي في توم سوير ..
> 
> *



لا .... انا قلت مو قديم واجد يعني تقريبا جديد

----------


## ابن الكرار

> *
> 
> 
> عنده حيوان كله معاه ؟
> 
> *



اهلا بكـ

لا

يمكن الكراتين كله مافيه حيوانات

----------


## ابن الكرار

ووينكم

ابسط لكم اكثر

هو يطلع في سبيستون في كوكب رياضة

----------


## زهرة الريف

* يمكن  ناروتو ..
 او دراغن بول ..
*

----------


## ابن الكرار

لا كرتون اخر

----------

